# How not to run a business.



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

One of our smaller competitors signed a contract with a NSP then read the contract. No money to be made he figured so he quit when he realized he would have to do sidewalks as well as the parking lot. NSP contacted us. We said no dice, not enough coin but double the ante and we'll talk. They agreed so we signed up. Our biggest PITA competitor has just lost 3 real nice jobs to us in the last 3 weeks. The last one we got was a referral from one we had just started doing. Had something to do with our standards of service being rated as high among our clients. But I guess if I had to wait for 36 hours after a snow event and had to phone them to boot like the last one did I guess I would be looking for a new service provider too. My oldest son and my oldest grandson who pretty much run the show (along with our dedicated crew) firmly believe that only the best is good enough and fair pricing at all times. We won't drop prices and do a haffast job even if that is what the customer wants. Looks bad to others. So for all of you out there wondering how to grow bigger don't do what these two wonders did especially if you live in a smaller town like we do. Word spreads fast.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Good for you, some people just don't have what it takes, people like you will help us get rid of the NSP.


----------

